# Sensitive Brake Pedal



## rmorgante (Mar 2, 2010)

I find the brake pedal of my Altima, way too sensitive! The slightest touch jerks the nose down and results in a very un-even deceleration. I just started driving the car and there appears to be no mechanical problem, e.g squeaking brakes, etc. Is there any adjustment that can be performed?


----------



## Thuro (Feb 23, 2010)

New car? New vehicles tend to be really sharp on the brakes in my experience. My coupe is the same, you have to use it really lightly or you'll throw up your lunch. I slammed on them once... eugh... Never again!

I'm still new and I don't know of any adjustments for the pedal, sorry. I do know you can adjust the cable for e-brake though.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Just keep driving it, you'll get used to it soon and it won't bother you anymore.


----------



## rmorgante (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a new teenage driver about to get a permit. A sensitive brake pedal is not the experience I want him to have. I may have to explore other options.


----------



## Thuro (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd have to say I agree. I learned on a chevy blazer (suv) with really soft brakes and I'd say my driving is all the more cautious for it (trains you to break earlier).

On the other hand though, I don't think you're going to have many options in terms of adjustment, if any. Wouldn't hurt to ask a dealer if you're serious about the idea.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's not the pedal that is sensitive, it's the brake pads. Nissan has been doing this as of late so that initial bite is strong making the car feel like it has fantastic brakes.

Change of pads should solve this.............but I don't care how talented the new driver is, they'll still be jerking on the brake pedal for a while, touchy brakes or not, haha.

good luck.


----------

